# Today i bought domain.



## Jaffakeik (Dec 30, 2008)

Hallo,
i bought Domain and webspace today.Wanted to try some html programming.Want to make my first webpage.
Any advises for beginner?how to start first steps ect.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Start learning HTML before you buy a domain. Unless you have other uses for a domain.
Also, learn some basic HTML before you go into PHP/ASP/whatever. In the end they all output HTML, hence HTML knowledge is useful.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 30, 2008)

i have some basic html knowledge from highschool.I think html is not as hard as php.i will start from little and than will go to more advanced html.because i will use hosting from domain seller and they only support html extension.i dont want to make my own pc like server for my homepage,its too much work to get it all done.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2008)

If you are going to be using basic HTML, then you should also learn CSS Stylesheets.
They really make life a lot easier.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 1, 2009)

I set my first Page on my domain just to make sure it works


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 2, 2009)

They have it all here:
http://www.w3schools.com/

By the way, HTML/CSS is rendered by a web browser.  You don't need an HTTP server to create/test HTML/CSS websites.  The only time you need an HTTP server is if there is server-sided processing like PHP, ASP, JSP, Python, etc.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 2, 2009)

I got my site mostly done just need to add some more info.


----------



## Guru Janitor (Jan 2, 2009)

Basic HTML is real easy.  You can learn it in one read-through of an article or something online.  What I would have done (and have done) is take a free domain, like something from bravenet.com or something, and practice on that before you buy an actual domain.  That way, you get your site up faster.  Also, try using Adobe Dreamweaver.  Great help in website design.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Arciks said:


> i have some basic html knowledge from highschool.I think html is not as hard as php.i will start from little and than will go to more advanced html.because i will use hosting from domain seller and they only support html extension.i dont want to make my own pc like server for my homepage,its too much work to get it all done.



HTML is very basic, there are better languages to learn in web design than HTML, being that most HTML functions are drag-and-drop from any good web design program.
Also, might I advise the use of frontpage, dreamweaver, or flash.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 2, 2009)

I tried flash but it was a lil too complicated for me,i liked php tried some basic scripts to work with forms was quite easy will trie to studie some more.but anyway i officialy opened today my website,i am quite happy with it


----------



## blackbird307 (Jan 3, 2009)

naw, making a server isn't hard. Just need a good connection and a crappy computer you don't use anymore. install windows 2000 NT on it and install apache. But if you are using a router you may have to forward port 80 for security reasons.


----------



## Wozzer (Jan 3, 2009)

Should of given me a shout - I have a spare domain and hosting.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 4, 2009)

xhtml
xhtml
xhtml

lol

I really think you should have a go at learning xhtml if you haven't already. It's pretty much the same but there are some changes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 4, 2009)

3870x2 said:


> HTML is very basic, there are better languages to learn in web design than HTML, being that most HTML functions are drag-and-drop from any good web design program.
> Also, might I advise the use of frontpage, dreamweaver, or flash.


Then you didn't learn HTML at all.  HTML is the foundation for all web pages.  If you don't learn it, you'll be using applications as a crutch for HTML until you do (not to mention, they're very messy).

XHTML is basically just a more strict version of HTML in order to conform with strict XML standards.  XHTML is virtually unused.  

XML is basically an inefficient make-shift database.  They usually have a reference to an XSL which defines the layout of the XML.  I've only found XML useful in situations where I need to be able to alter a hierarchy of data in an application without having to recompile.

I highly recommend EditPlus.  It's a 3 MiB application that syntax highlights most languages (JS, HTML, CSS, PHP, ASP, C#, C/C++, VB, etc.).  It will help without hindering your ability to learn a language.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 4, 2009)

> XHTML is virtually unused.



I can go to almost any given site and find the XHTML doctype up the top. It's a standard, it's used by pretty much everyone these days. Go on any web design site and they will use xhtml.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kreij said:


> If you are going to be using basic HTML, then you should also learn CSS Stylesheets.
> They really make life a lot easier.



I could never get the hang of CSS, so I just would build the basic look of my page and throw an iframe in and had all the content on text only pages inside my iframe.
I found this much easier.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 5, 2009)

My way of thinking about this:

Learn HTML!
Learn Javascript!
Learn CSS!
Learn another language to actually work in!
My choice was to learn ASPX (epic VB script I already knew FTW)


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 5, 2009)

YES! Learn Java, at least enough to edit the code to what you need. My favorite website I had ever made was an iframe(it's my thing) with a java expandable menu. I was so happy with that layout.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2009)

Frankly, I think JavaScript needs to get its ass kicked out of town.  It gives web developers way too much freedom and hardly any sites work without it anymore so users are caught between a rock (dysfunctional websites) and a hard place (computer raped by malware).  Yes, you need to know the basics like how to show a dialog, print screen, and do mouse over events but I wouldn't go much farther than that for the sake of taking care of those people that have it disabled.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 5, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Frankly, I think JavaScript needs to get its ass kicked out of town.  It gives web developers way too much freedom and hardly any sites work without it anymore so users are caught between a rock (dysfunctional websites) and a hard place (computer raped by malware).  Yes, you need to know the basics like how to show a dialog, print screen, and do mouse over events but I wouldn't go much farther than that for the sake of taking care of those people that have it disabled.



I understand what you mean, but the people you're talking about go WAY overboard with the scripts to the point of ridiculousness. Things like my expanding menu I find completely acceptable.
Not to worry though, when I put in a java menu it's usually over a text and link based menu for those who turn Java off.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 5, 2009)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Not to worry though, when I put in a java menu it's usually over a text and link based menu for those who turn Java off.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 5, 2009)

If you need a pretty good web editor thats free. Try Hot Dog Pro.

BTW. I completely disagree with you on XML, FordGT90. There is no way I could talk to legacy machines and make it web enabled and usable by moderm databases without. Its not clunky, very stream lined, since you define the parameters. The only issues I have ever had with it were from a very poorly design API. But then I didn't get to define the heirachy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 6, 2009)

It is extremely clunky.  It has craploads of white space and lots of non-data characters (< / > = " \t \r \n) with lengthy names.  I use INI files 90% of the time because there is only three non-data bytes per data point (= \r \n) and an occassional four non-data bytes per section ([ ] \r \n).  The entire file can be parsed using a very simple and repetitive algorithm (if [], section, every subsequent line added to the section's table until a new section is discovered).  INI also goes way back to at least Windows 3.0.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jan 15, 2009)

Personally I like Nvu. 

Also, here is a site you may find helpful if you plan on designing the site from scratch:
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/

Have fun.


----------

